# vertical sliding panel



## donando (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Folks, wonder if anyone can help with a wall unit design question. 

Its a fairly simple wall unit design, about 10 feet wide, bookshelves on both ends and a 40" center area that I would like to have a flat screen tv installed in.

The question I have is about hiding the TV section with a panel that moves up and down, kind of like a double-hung window. What kind of hardware would I need for something like this?

My first idea was to have the panel slide on some kind of track or rail, kind of like a desk drawer mounted vertically. I found Accuride http://www.accuride.com as a good starting point, but I'm not sure if this is the right way to go as I am not sure the rails would all be invisible.

Another idea was to use something like the locking pins used on window systems. The ones you lift up by pushing two pins in and lift, then release to lock the pins into another poisition. Typically used on outside screen doors.

Does anyone have any other ideas on how I could accomplish this? 

The moveable panel will be made from two 1/2 " MDF panels stuck together and they are about 40" x 40". I'm not sure about the weight, but I am guessing in the 15-20 lbs. So the hardware should be able to support this.

I've searched all over the internet for clues, but came up dry on any hardware to do this.

I appreciate any help on this. thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You'll need 40" of travel min*

These come in 48": http://www.edirecthardware.com/docs/specs/pdf/641/KV8900_GRP1.pdf
MDF is heavy, maybe more than 20 lbs and you will need a counter weight or balance system. You may find that making it yourself is the answer. Only a highly specialized hardware co will have both the travel you need and the counter balance. A combination of tracks like above and a pulley above with some steel bars as a weight on the back side. Integral springs would be ideal but very specialized. JMO  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I've used single hung window sash hardware. You can buy a kit with the weights, cable and all the hardware. Fits a single channel, weights are a small diameter. You'll have to configure the space for the hardware.

The panel will lift and stay up...and pulled down.












 





.
.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*C-man*

I was thinking of a borderless/frameless panel attached only on the backside and maybe inlet the tracks so there is a minimum of space in the end view. Mounting could be an issue unless the screws/bolts are accessible from the back or inside of the unit. 
A free floating panel is what I had in mind as that's what I've been know to do also.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Another way of doing this would be with an electric drapery motor. They are available with stops in two directions, and remote control.












 





.
.


----------



## donando (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks cabinetman, This is the idea I had in mind...I know I said double hung, but I should have said single hung. Any idea on where to find such hardware?




cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I've used single hung window sash hardware. You can buy a kit with the weights, cable and all the hardware. Fits a single channel, weights are a small diameter. You'll have to configure the space for the hardware.
> 
> The panel will lift and stay up...and pulled down.


----------



## donando (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't really understand your idea, but the idea of a 'free floating panel' sounds easier than the other solutions requiring hardware. Can you clarify your idea in more deatil? 



woodnthings said:


> I was thinking of a borderless/frameless panel attached only on the backside and maybe inlet the tracks so there is a minimum of space in the end view. Mounting could be an issue unless the screws/bolts are accessible from the back or inside of the unit.
> A free floating panel is what I had in mind as that's what I've been know to do also.  bill


----------



## donando (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm wondering about a simple tounge & groove design, whereas the panel has a tounge on both sides and they fit into grooves carved out of the frame. 

The tounge would slide up and down in the groove and I would manually lock it into place only when the panel is moved to the UP position. To lock in place, I would use something like the lock pins used to lock one side of a double door. 

What do you guys think about this?

Also, any ideas on how to finish the groove with something that will allow the tongue to slide freely?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

donando said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> Also, any ideas on how to finish the groove with something that will allow the tongue to slide freely?


 
That sounds like the easiest solution to me.

Periodic applications of paste wax, should keep it operating freely.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK if I change my original idea?*



donando said:


> I don't really understand your idea, but the idea of a 'free floating panel' sounds easier than the other solutions requiring hardware. Can you clarify your idea in more deatil?


 OK let's make/buy some tracks like I posted above,that allow the panel to slide the required 40" or so vertically, attach them on the backside of the panel and to the wall above, maybe with stops to limit travel, use C-man's idea of the drapery motor for the up and down movement and have a "no frame, free floating look" . I don't know the power limitations of the drapery motor, but micro switches will limit the travel. This is a rather "high end approach" for that look and I'm not saying you can't do it on the cheap, you just have to use simple slides, balances, motors and such. 
MY personal opinion that the panel would be a piece of artwork not just a big empty panel. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Why not just lift the TV?










http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=175004

There's lots of lifts out there. You could still use the lift to lift a panel, but I'd lift the TV.

ash


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ash123 said:


> Why not just lift the TV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, why not, it's on sale for only $599. Such a deal.












 





.
.


----------



## donando (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey cabinetman, for a minute I thought you were being sarcastic, but it really is a deal at $599. Not a huge bargain, but not bad. I had looked into these lifts before, but they were all in the $1000+ range.

I'll post a picture of my unit so far, and maybe you guys can give some opionion on what looks best. 

thanks ash123 for the link, good find!





cabinetman said:


> Yeah, why not, it's on sale for only $599. Such a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

